# suggestions



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

trying to get insurance on a 1995 r32 gtr... 23 years old... 3 years no claims,,, only had a full licence since 0ct 2004.. garaged... living in london (wandsworth) past driving experience - honda integra type r, rx7... (dont no if this helps)

a plan quote - £2300 tpft
elephant - just under £4000 tpft

any suggestions guys.... thanks


----------



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

ok well dont reply and help...lolopcorn:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL,

Im 23 and got a quote of 4k ish first (ive 5yrs ncb) on a 32gtr so going to leave it for a year or two, sort out a cheaper (but still amusing) daily drive and save for the insurance (pay it all at once to get a cheaper rate)

have you tried adrian flux or admiral?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Try A-Plan.

To help bring it down further my friend just save £100 by joining the GTROC.


----------



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

keith micheals... 2250 fully comp//// a plan wanted 2300 tpft


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Skye insurance give them a call


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

try adrian flux, or quote a car...let us know how you get on


----------



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

adrian flix... £1398 tpft best so far


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Tesco`s


----------

